# Applet signiert - geht, im Web - geht nicht



## Dominicana (5. Jun 2006)

Habe mein Applet jetzt soweit fertig. Habe es signiert und  offline bei mier getestet funktioniert reibungslos, sprich, es kommt die Frage, ob ich diesem Applet vertrauen will.
Hab das Applet ins Web gestellt, in die HP eingebaut, will mich freuen und starte die Seite, was passiert : Applet läuft, ich werde allerdings nicht wegen der Signierung gefragt.

Woran kann das liegen? Zum signieren nutzte ich die Batchdatei von LectronX.

Dom

Die Seite mit dem Applet


----------



## Dominicana (5. Jun 2006)

Habs gerade mit dem andern Rechner probiert , da geht´s.... Wie kann das denn sein?

Dom.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2006)

Ich habs eben mal probiert, bei mir kam das bekannte Fenster mit der Frage, ob ich dem Applet vertrauen möchte.
Ich habe das JRE/JDK 1.5.06 installiert. Womit hast du es probiert?


----------



## Dominicana (6. Jun 2006)

Rechner 1 - SDK+JDK 1.5_update 6 ---> geht

Rechner 2 - SDK+JDK 1.6 -----> geht nicht , aber auch 1.5_upd.6 vorhanden für JBuilder

Also: Nur Probleme mit der neuesten Java-Version!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jun 2006)

Ich glaube wir reden noch mal drüber, wenn Java 1.6 final released wurde.


----------

